# New excentric needed



## Ohm (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a Burley Rock'n Roll that is in a very nice condition since it's seen little use. I am rebuilding it for the third time. 

I need an excentric with the following dimensions:
O.D. 47mm
Length 76mm (73mm should be best of course as I don't have to shorten it)

Do anybody know about where I could get such an excentric? I could live without the excentric function as the chain could be tightened in other ways. If I can't buy the piece I will have to do it myself (my father) but the taps are very expensive. Eventually can we make the threads by machining. It should of course be much easier to buy it ready or half ready made.

About the bike:
Last rebuild was made with homemade split axle with tree chainrings on rear crank set. The inner was used for a right side sync setup and the rest for the rear chain.

New rebuild uses two old DA crank sets, right side sync, Wide cassette, no front derallieur, X-9 in the rear and a few NOS pieces I had lying. I have two unused sets of the latest Chorus alu model but I dont like to buy new bottom brackets right now.

Some pics:
















old rebuild with split axle and an attempt to make our own excentric (tap didn't work). The axle twisted after a week of touring the same day as we should go home. 









new X-9 shifter









new old headset









sync on the outside. The rings are now wearing on the unused side of the teeth. 









tight as hell as I adjusted the new massive 140mm axle in order to minimize dish. XT-hubs is used front and rear. It's very little dish when looked upon from behind.


----------



## Eddywanabe (Feb 23, 2005)

Have you checked with Tandems East or Tandems Ltd? They both have a good selection of misc. parts. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ohm (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for that tip!


----------

